
Ruby, Rails Give Twitter Its Tweet - rockstar9
http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Application-Development/Ruby-Rails-Give-Twitter-its-Tweet/
======
markbao
They totally just missed today's story about Twitter perhaps dropping RoR...

~~~
spencermiles
read the further down, it's mentioned.

